# Mehrdimensionales Array mit stl vector?



## El_Sid (12. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

da ich ein Array mit dynamischem Speicherbedarf benötige, wollte ich das ganze mit vector & push_back lösen. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich quasi ein Array von min. fünf Zahlen pro Position speichern muss. Ich leider nicht so wirklich eine Ahnung wie ich das dann machen kann, einfach die Variable durch das Array zu ersetzen scheint nicht zu funktioniern.


```
...
int zahl;
cout << " Befuellen des Containers ";
cin >> zahl;
int aPillInfo[5];
aPillInfo[0]= 1*zahl;
aPillInfo[1]= 12;
aPillInfo[2]= 14;
aPillInfo[3]= 83;
aPillInfo[4]= 500;
aPill_list.push_back(aPillInfo); // Array komplett einfügen
...
```

Wie kann ich also mein Array übergeben?

Vielen Dank schon Mal,
El_Sid


----------



## deepthroat (15. Januar 2007)

Hi.

Da man Arrays nicht zuweisen kann, können Arrays auch nicht mit push_back in einen std::vector eingefügt werden.

Nimm doch einfach einen 2 dimensionalen Vektor:
	
	
	



```
vector<vector<int> > v2;

// einen neuen Vektor mit 5 Elementen anhängen
v2.push_back(vector<int>(5));

v2.back()[0] = 45;
v2.back()[1] = 5;
...
```
Gruß


----------

